

This chart shows how far behind Apple is in the global phone market - bane
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/08/20/this-chart-shows-how-far-behind-apple-is-in-the-global-phone-market/

======
badman_ting
Boy are they screwing up, big-time.

